# Truffle Oil in an Hors D'oeuvres



## dragnlaw (Feb 18, 2013)

I recently saw a recipe for an Hors D'oeuvres. I didn't have Truffle Oil at the time and have only recently gotten some. Now, of course, I can't find the recipe. If anyone has seen or heard of it I would greatly appreciate hearing from you. I'm sure it was in a magazine and not on-line (or I would have printed it out). 

I believe it was with Creme Cheese scented with Truffle Oil and had a circle of crispy Pancetta on top. There must also have been an herb of some sort. 

Thanks!


----------



## jkath (Feb 18, 2013)

oh wow - sounds interesting! I don't have anything, but I'll bump it up to the top for more to see. 
PS: welcome to DC, dragnlaw =0)


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 20, 2013)

Ahhh!  I found it, quite by accident.  Was bottling wine this morning and there it was! In one of their flyers a small collection of wines and recipes.

I was mistaken when I said Creme Cheese, it is a puree of white butter beans.  When I googled the ingredients - there are quite a few recipes for it!  I was amazed.   what a difference in a search with one ingredient wrong!

Thanks jkath, if you are interested I will post the recipe.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, if you like the result, please do post the recipe. Just remember to respect copyright. The list of ingredients is not subject to copyright, but the directions are. So, if you rewrite the directions in your own words, ...


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks taxlady, I had seen that info and will respect it.  

I find it peculiar that a lot of magazine and flyers don't actually give credit for who created their version of the recipe.  When I went to their website I discovered that when you clic on one of their recipes ... it takes you to another recipe website from where, I assume, they have gleaned it.  Bizarre!


----------



## acerbicacid (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Dragnlaw, could you maybe post a link to their website please?    That would then by-pass the copyright laws


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 21, 2013)

The following link should take you to the "Winexpert" site.  It is not their home page but the one with menus, that take you to other sites.  (I just saw one for 'stuffed mussels' hmmmmmmmm)

They say in their pamphlet you can go to their website and see videos of them being made - but I have not found it yet .

Food & Wine Pairings - Winemaking and Wine Lifestyles

nor did I find the white bean with truffle recipe.  

For those of you who live in Canada, you could go to your local Winexpert store and pick up a pamphlet....   and maybe make some wine to go with it??


----------



## acerbicacid (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, I've found it Winexpert Tim's Blog - Good Food, Good Meat, Good Wine, Let's Eat!

If you scroll down it is there, 5th picture down - took a little while to find it  but I love a treasure hunt.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 21, 2013)

Well done!  Had not gone to the blog yet.  Thanks!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 15, 2013)

*White Bean & Truffle Toast update*

Just thought I'd say I did make these and they are delish! 
 I added more of the Truffle Oil, recipe called for 1 tsp, I added an extra 1/2 tsp.  I also used the Truffle Oil to brush on the baguette slices for toasting.  Very yummy.

 I bought the thinnest pancetta I could find and had a terrible time cooking them evenly.  Next time will choose slightly thicker, but not by much! 

 The actual recipe ingredients nor directions include shaved grana padano, which is listed in the tag under the title ???  I just happen to notice it at the last minute, put some on and it is perfect.


----------

